# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  AEAS presenta la XI edición de la Encuesta de suministro de agua potable y saneamiento en España

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
La Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento AEAS- inauguró en Sevilla sus XXX Jornadas AEAS que se desarrollarán hasta el viernes y en las que participarán expertos de los principales operadores del sector reunidos en la que es, sin duda, una de las más importantes citas del mundo del agua. Paralelamente se desarrolla el Salón Tecnológico del Agua.

La presidenta de EUREAU (Federación Europea de Asociaciones Nacionales de Servicios de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento), Klara Szatkiewicz, el Alcalde de Sevilla y Presidente de EMASESA, Alfredo Sánchez Monteseirín, el Gerente de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, Juan Paniagua, y el Presidente de AEAS, Roque Gistau, inauguraron las sesiones en las que se expondrán temáticas como la invasión del mejillón cebra, el marketing del ahorro en agua, falsos mitos en la contaminación doméstica, incidencia en el medio ambiente de la captación para el abastecimiento de agua potable, gestión de lodos, nueva tecnología para la lectura remota de contadores, entre otros.

Pedro Luis Michelena, presidente del Foro PPP, cerrará las sesiones el viernes con la conferencia La participación público-privada en la financiación de las infraestructuras de abastecimiento y saneamiento. La clausura correrá a cargo del Secretario General de EUREAU, Pierre-Yves Monette y del Consejero Delegado de EMASESA, Manuel Marchena.

En estas XXX Jornadas, AEAS y AGA, presentan la XI Edición de la Encuesta de suministro de agua potable y saneamiento en España, sondeo bienal que se realiza desde 1987 y supone una radiografía de la situación de estos servicios básicos.

----------

